# Help??? Can we move to Thailand?



## Keirabre (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello, i was wondering if there was anybody who could help us?
My fiancee and i want to move to Thailand. I am a primary school teacher and my partner is works with adults with learning disabilities/mental health/autism. Could anyone give us some info on where to start this process of moving. Will he be able to find work out there because someone told me that i will be able to find a job but many schools wont accept me as im not married and i may turn down the job offer at he last minute if my partner cant get a visa. How would we get visa's, what sort would we ge? Am i wasting my time trying to fulfill a dream or is this possible?
Any advice would be really, reaaly appreciated xxxx


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Keirabre said:


> Hello, i was wondering if there was anybody who could help us?
> My fiancee and i want to move to Thailand. I am a primary school teacher and my partner is works with adults with learning disabilities/mental health/autism. Could anyone give us some info on where to start this process of moving. Will he be able to find work out there because someone told me that i will be able to find a job but many schools wont accept me as im not married and i may turn down the job offer at he last minute if my partner cant get a visa. How would we get visa's, what sort would we ge? Am i wasting my time trying to fulfill a dream or is this possible?
> Any advice would be really, reaaly appreciated xxxx


Hi!
I can see and understand your consirn-sorry-my English is not so good-hope you get it anyway.
I live in Chiang Rai, up in north Thailand and are very happy about it.
You can get a work permit visa,and if your fiance get a job,he can to-but I will advice you to go on the Embasy home page-there you can see all kind of visa,and how they works and so.
I dont know if you have the same in UK. but in Denmark,we can get a non immigrant visa o-whit multy entry-then you may go to a border every 3 month-go to the other site and back again-fill out the papers and you have another 90 days stay-and whit the multy entry,you can cross a border when ever you whish to-and it last one year-but then again,if you may work here,it is a work permit you need.
I am not sure about, that you are writing about,that some will turn you down,becourse you are not married-I know about atleast a nurce, who works fine,and are not married.
I wood try to look for places where you wood like to work,and then email them-you can just go to google and search, for what you need about adresses, and emails adresses.Then you will have a clue about it. I think you just need to type,schools in Thailand.
I wood start to mail those,and then see about the opportunities for work-then look on home page from UK. Embasy-about visa and so-and finaly you can look around for a appartment or a house,in that area,you wont to live in.
There is alot of adverticeing about this-but you can also try this-Thai visa.com-it is a news page-but it also have alot of forums for every part of the country.where you can ask for everything, and then other members will give you answers,adresses and what you will need-and I think that is the cheap way, to get a house or appartment,becourse,there are allways some one,who knows some one,and so.
I certenly dont think,that you have to give up this dream-go for it-it is very laid back life-atleast here in Chiang Rai-and I am beeing taking good care of,by the family and the local people-Thai people are so nice and helpfull,even they dont have to much to share-allways a smile on there faces-have a wonderfull humor,when you learn,that they dont laugh at you-they laugh whit you-love to make fun about everything-I love it.I love Thailand!
You are welcome to contact me,if I can help you and your fiance,whit enything.
_email etc address removed_
So feel free to contact me,if I can help whit something.
Go for it-dont give up-it is wearht it-you will have a wonderfull life out here.
Brian M Sørensen


----------



## pinoy_expat (Apr 19, 2010)

Keirabre said:


> Hello, i was wondering if there was anybody who could help us?
> My fiancee and i want to move to Thailand. I am a primary school teacher and my partner is works with adults with learning disabilities/mental health/autism. Could anyone give us some info on where to start this process of moving. Will he be able to find work out there because someone told me that i will be able to find a job but many schools wont accept me as im not married and i may turn down the job offer at he last minute if my partner cant get a visa. How would we get visa's, what sort would we ge? Am i wasting my time trying to fulfill a dream or is this possible?
> Any advice would be really, reaaly appreciated xxxx


There are 2 ways to start your plan.

1. Find/search for a job in Thailand while you are in your home country. You can do this online. Once you got accepted for the job, you can have your Thai company employer provide the necessary documents to support your visa application and work permit that will allow both of you to work and live in Thailand legally.

2. You can hire a firm that provides visa services in Thailand. Let them process your 1 Year Non-Immigrant Business Thai Visa They can provide the documents to support your Thailand Visa application from your home country. This will allow you to stay in Thailand for the period of 1 calendar year. Once you're in Thailand, you can then both look for a job. The only thing that you will need to acquire to be able to work legally is the "work permit" which can be easily obtained once you have the Thai employer.

Good luck.


----------



## roxy1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thailand is indeed beautiful and a nice place if you can live among with lady boys massage places and prostitutes. Well unless you go to live in a village or mountains.


----------



## ethanjs (Apr 26, 2010)

roxy1 said:


> Thailand is indeed beautiful and a nice place if you can live among with lady boys massage places and prostitutes. Well unless you go to live in a village or mountains.


You seem to be so fixated on these lady boys and prostitutes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

ethanjs said:


> You seem to be so fixated on these lady boys and prostitutes.


Yes, it's quite revealing.

For the sake of anyone wondering what 'roxy' is on about, in the vast part of Thailand away from the tourist haunts that 'roxy' would have had the time to visit between flights (she's an air hostess), bar girls and lady boys are few and very far between.

Massage establishments, fortunately, are not, and once again, a very large majority (away from said tourist haunts) are entirely above board. Massage is a wonderful resource for the country, and one of my biggest regrets while I am back in France temporarily is not being able to benefit from my usual two hour Thai massage every day .


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, I;m late on the end of this thread but can give advice.

I lived in Thailand for 3 years and worked in Marketing (international relocation). Many of my friends are teachers at International Schools and I am aware of their experiences.

The best advice would be for you to secure work at a Thai international school from the UK. There are several fairs in the UK every year where they recruit new teachers. You could contact schools direct and ask them which fairs they attend. Schools include: Bangkok Pattana, St Andrews, Harrow, Gardens, Bangkok Christian, St Lois +++

I imagine you speak French which will be a massive plus. A friend of mine is a scottish spanish teacher out there (in a primary school) and does rather well.

International Schools pay well, about £2,500 per month and your package will include food, accommodation, health care, flights etc. Half of your salary is paid locally and the other half is forwarded to your UK account. The plus here is that you will receive a work permit, tax ID and be above board.

The alternative would be a Thai state school. but I would advise against this. The salary is less than £800 per month and includes no benefits. They rarely offer work permits too.

It going to be tough for your partner to find work. Very few Thais with learning difficulties will speak english and I envisage that the needs of local expat population will have limited. If your partner has a degree (in any subject), my advice for them would be to take a TESOL/TEFL course and apply for a job as an English Language Teacher. However, your partner will be less well paid than you on 40,000THB per month (£800).

Do bare in mind that Thailand is VERY CHEAP to live.

Secure the job and your employer will take care of all paperwork.

Enjoy 

Sawasdee krub!


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

roxy1 said:


> Thailand is indeed beautiful and a nice place if you can live among with lady boys massage places and prostitutes. Well unless you go to live in a village or mountains.


Where do you live? My neighborhood is filled with children playing and families. I think everyone in my village speaks English to some extent and has a pretty decent job and education.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Chris - we sometimes get trolls who try to flame others, and when they say they're in Italy or Thailand or wherever, are in fact posting from their room in the back of beyond, Belarus or Siberia or somewhere, and making up stories to try to get a flame war going (no offence intended to Belarussians and Siberians in general).

Roxy is now banned.


----------

